# Pre amplificador Con LM324



## yuneiky01 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola a todos, estuve revisando los foros pero no pude encontrar nada acerca del lo que necesito, pues deseo armar un pre-AMP con el Lm324 pero la configuración que poseo es la del inversor que funciona de maravilla pero la de no inversor no funciona con la que tengo.


Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2010)

Em... ¿Qué?

¿Podrías poner los esquemas que decís? En el aire es casi imposible adivinar qué problema tienen tus circuitos.

Saludos


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 2, 2010)

Pues subir los esquemas fue siempre mi idea pero lo cierto es que tengo restricciones en el proxy por la central de mi ministerio y me tienen cortado la subida de documentos a cualquier página. Lo que estuve probando fueron los del Multisim 10 que trae en el asistente pero no me funcionan
 En la práctica, pues cuando le acoplo un filtro a la entrada pincha mientras el filtro se carga pero después queda muerto. Este es el caso de la configuración como inversor, pero no inversor jamás me ha funcionado, a pesar de probar con más de 4 IC por si estuvieran defectuosos. Pero nada.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 2, 2010)

definitivamente necesitas subir el archivo de alguna manera. Seguro tienes algun problema en el diseño, pero con la bolita de cristal esta cañon. Ni si quiera puedes mandar attach en correo para que alguno de nosotros subamos el esquema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

yuneiky01 dijo:


> Pues subir los esquemas fue siempre mi idea pero lo cierto es que tengo restricciones ......


Busca en Internet un ejemplo que se asemeje a tu circuito como para poder hablar todos el mismo idioma del esquema.


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 5, 2010)

Por supuesto,  El correo si lo tengo libre de enviar a cualquier lugar, pues solo decirme a quien se lo  envió. Para que nos podamos entender mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

yuneiky01 dijo:


> Por supuesto,  *El correo si lo tengo libre de enviar a cualquier lugar, pues solo decirme a quien se lo  envió.* Para que nos podamos entender mejor.



No es ese el método.
Publica el esquema en forma "Pública" para que "Todo" el Foro lo pueda ver.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 5, 2010)

Fogonazo... no va por ahi, es para que alguien pueda subir su imagen y justamente hacerlo publico... porque el no puede, es decir, solo hacer triangulacion para sortear su firewall


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Fogonazo... no va por ahi, es para que alguien pueda subir su imagen y justamente hacerlo publico... porque el no puede, es decir, solo hacer triangulacion para sortear su firewall


! Cierto ¡, era el colega de "Cuba"



yuneiky01 dijo:


> Por supuesto,  El correo si lo tengo libre de enviar a cualquier lugar, pues solo decirme a quien se lo  envió. Para que nos podamos entender mejor.


Mándame un MP con tu mail.


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 5, 2010)

voy a estar al tanto de problema, porque yo ando con los mismos preaplificadores


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 5, 2010)

Ok ya le envié los esquemas a antiworldx que los va a subir.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 5, 2010)

Aqui estan... analicemos...

A ver... el no inversor se escucha como ruidoso y cortado?


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 5, 2010)

Pues el no inversor no hace nada. Como si estuviera sin energía. Ni ruido o distorcion.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 5, 2010)

intenta poniendo la retroalimentacion sin resistencias... simplemente directo de salida a -
y comenta que ocurre


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 5, 2010)

Lo he probado y me da 5mv en la parte negativa de la onda, la positiva esta en cero.

Tengo barios Lm 358 y algunos 324 y el resultado es el mismo, pues monte una base para los Ic y poder agilizar el trabajo. Pero no se qué sucede ya cambie las resistencias y los filtros por otros nuevos. Creo que hay algún misterio en esto.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 5, 2010)

ahora trabajalo con doble voltaje ... es decir... +5V y -5V, los opamp no operan bien muchas veces con sigle supply.


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola Les cuento que con la fuente + - el inversor funciono de maravilla a acepto que cuando el nivel de señal es muy bajo se escucha como ronco o distorsionado pero muy poca cosa, por otra parte el no inversor esta muerto sigue sin trabajar.

..........................................25k..........................100k
........................................_____..Pata #2 (-).._____
..............................|------|_____|-------•-------|_____|-------• Pata #3 (Salida)
......................... __|__                          
............................__                            
............................ _   

Amigo si polarice la no inversor espero lo allá echo bien, lo cierto es que no me funciono. Trate de hacer un dibujo con caracteres para explicarme mejor pero no se si se entienda. Espero puedan recomendarme algo.  Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 6, 2010)

Amigo les cuento que no puedo subir las imágenes porque la casilla de verificación de imagen para este proceso no sale, como alternativa me registre en my opera y tengo publicada las fotos, aquí les dejo el Link de la foto con la última prueba que realice: http://my.opera.com/yunieky/albums/showpic.dml?album=4123252&picture=61533202
También e puesto otras cosas que tenía en la PC y si les fuera útiles son suyas.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 6, 2010)

Que parte no deje clara que quites la resistencia de 100K en la realimentacion?


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola Amigo Yo si entendí lo de la realimentación pero directamente no da ningún resultado, ni siguiera distorsión, ahora experimentando con un LM324 que designe para ello logre que por lo menos ronco pero amplificara fue con la misma resistencia de 100k a la realimentación la de 25k de la pata dos a tierra y de la pata 3 una de 100k a tierra también, no sé si he metido la pata en esto pero es lo que me ha dado algún indeseo de trabajo, el caso es que lo probé en el Multisim y funciona bien pero en la práctica el audio se escucha ronco. El esquema es el siguiente http://my.opera.com/yunieky/albums/showpic.dml?album=4123252&picture=62139412 ,  dentro de poco veré si puedo subir una foto con el circuito armado para que me entiendas mejor.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 9, 2010)

Nunca he tenido problemas de ese tipo, por eso insisto que tus problemas son de configuracion. Por que no intentas usar el TL084? Esos opamps son muy confiables y un excelente ancho de banda. Los tengo operando en un ecualizador activo de ocho bandas que diseñe y funcionaron a la primera.


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 9, 2010)

Ok me parece bien pero no estoy seguro de poseer alguno de esos.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 9, 2010)

Son mas comunes y baratos que las galletas de animalitos... aqui los consigo por un dolar o menos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Son mas comunes y baratos que las galletas de animalitos... aqui los consigo por un dolar o menos.


Él está en Cuba, AW...

El hermano bobo del norte los tiene bloqueados desde hace ya muchos años (e internamente tampoco se hace fácil la cosa) y conseguir componentes, aún los más comunes, no es nada simple allá.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 9, 2010)

olvidaba ese pequeñisisisimo detalle...


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 12, 2010)

Lo que se me ocurre es configurarlo como inversor e invertir dos veces la señal, también está el inconveniente de que tendría mas ganancia pero me podría resultar. Que Opinan.


----------



## Robo (Ago 12, 2010)

al invertir dos veces la señal, es casi como sila dejaras sin invertir(digo yo, yaque no tengo mucha experiencia en este campo)


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 12, 2010)

Tienes razón,  pero lo que busco no es la inversión de señal sino utilizarlo como pre AMP de Audio ya que la configuración no invasor no me funciona, pues la invierto 2 veces y ya está, lo único es que necesitaría dos IC para cada canal de Audio.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 12, 2010)

yuneiky01 dijo:


> ...pues la invierto 2 veces y ya está, lo único es que necesitaría dos IC para cada canal de Audio.


¿Y por qué no la dejás invertida en ambos canales?

Mientras mantengas la coherencia entre las fases de los canales (ambos invertidos o ambos "al derecho") no vas a tener diferencias en el oído.


Saludos


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 12, 2010)

Pues si crees que invertido resulta, voy a ensamblar uno de prueba para ver como suena. Gracias.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 13, 2010)

Si esta configuracion no te funciona... cambiate de carrera, ya no puedo hacer mas por ti... Ademas que esta basura me dice que ya subi la imagen de un diagram no inversor, pero es mentira... Simplemente no me deja subirla.


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 20, 2010)

Déjame contarte que soy aficionado a la electrónica y no la ejerzo por cuestiones de negocio  u otro tipo de beneficios. La electrónica es mi joby y le he dedicado casi toda mi vida, porque me gusta y no pienso renunciar a ello, por lo del plano no te preocupes que las web son un dolor de cabeza así que si no puedes subir la imagen no te preocupes, que la configuración de inversor funciona de maravilla. De todos modos muchísimas gracias a ti y todos los que me han atudado


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 20, 2010)

Va bien bien! 
Entonces el problema quedo resuelto?


----------



## yuneiky01 (Ago 26, 2010)

Ok Grasias Atodos por su Ayuda.


----------

